# Mein WoW Friert ein! Hilfe



## WithU (30. Januar 2009)

Hi,
also mein Problem is das WoW seit heute öfters einfrier dannach kann ich dann aber nix mehr machen, kein alt+f4 oder sonstwas, mir bleibt nur Reset übrig, hab auch schon versucht Addons und Hintergrundprogramme ausgemacht was alles nix hilft!
Hoffe hier kennt sich jmd aus oder hatte schon das selbe Problem und gemeistert.


----------



## kingkong23 (30. Januar 2009)

Mhh das habe ich auch oft.
Vllt liegt es am server 
aber du hast mir die arbeit genommen zu fragen^^


----------



## the_wuif (30. Januar 2009)

es könnte vieleicht an den grafikkarten- oder soundkartentreibern liegen, oder generell an den treibern. 

Mein Tip ist: Versuch mal dir die neuesten Treiber zu installieren.


----------



## WithU (30. Januar 2009)

weiss nicht aber heute wurde ein Hotfix aufgespielt, vllt hatt der das Problem ausgelöst und arbeitet nicht meinen grafikkarten treiber richtig.
is sowas möglich?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

Ist die Heizung an?


----------



## Moktheshock (30. Januar 2009)

the_wuif schrieb:


> es könnte vieleicht an den grafikkarten- oder soundkartentreibern liegen, oder generell an den treibern.
> 
> Mein Tip ist: Versuch mal dir die neuesten Treiber zu installieren.



Und die Cache und Error datei Löschen


----------



## Paladone (30. Januar 2009)

Hi!

Selbiges Prob bei mir, komme atm nur mit einem Char rein bei den anderen fliege ich nach ca 30 Sekunden komplett vom Server, was ist das für ein mist? -.-
WTF und Addon Ordner schon gelöscht nix hilft.
Verstehe sowieso nicht warum ein Char ohne weiteres funzt und die anderen nicht, schon sehr komisch das!^^


----------



## WithU (30. Januar 2009)

uff gerade gemerkt das es wie es ausieht nicht an wow liegt war gerade ausn Spiel und PC frierte trozdem ein, also falls wer da is der sich mit sowas auskennt PM an mich =) oder hier schreiben


----------



## Shizo. (30. Januar 2009)

dann hols rein und mach heizung an + fenster zu ;P

Ne schätz mal liegt an deinem PC woran genau keine ahnung^^


----------



## Shizo. (30. Januar 2009)

Paladone schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Selbiges Prob bei mir, komme atm nur mit einem Char rein bei den anderen fliege ich nach ca 30 Sekunden komplett vom Server, was ist das für ein mist? -.-
> WTF und Addon Ordner schon gelöscht nix hilft.
> Verstehe sowieso nicht warum ein Char ohne weiteres funzt und die anderen nicht, schon sehr komisch das!^^



hatte mal konnte mitn main net einloggen stand da 1 sek dann wieder raus^^ aber twinks gingen alle ^^
WoW is schon komisch ^^


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (30. Januar 2009)

Hm also ich hab das auch erst seit kurzer Zeit, aber bei mir läuft der pc nach 5-10 sekunden wieder weiter...


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. Januar 2009)

Hatte ich auch immer...
Nach ein paar Tagen war das einfach weg keine Ahnung wieso...

Habe immer den Cache Ordner vor dem Start von WoW gelöscht.


----------



## Mictp (30. Januar 2009)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Und die Cache und Error datei Löschen




Bei dir wird es wohl am netzwerk Liegen , hatte das problem auch schonmal ruf die hotline an.
Ein freundlicher mitarbeiter wird dir weiter helfen können.


----------



## Brisk7373 (30. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ist die Heizung an?


wieder ein doofer kommentar ....§$%§$ ! ...habs selbst zensiert)


@ TE : 
neuen grafiktreiber installieren ,
oder wow neu installieren .....


----------



## Öbelix1 (30. Januar 2009)

sollte es ein freeze sein wie es viele haben liegt das nicht an dir...

es gibt ein 128932347623784seiten langen thread im wow technik forum kein blauer meldet sich.
auch die amis haben probs damit...


----------



## WithU (30. Januar 2009)

Ne liegt definitiv nicht an WoW, hatte das Problem eben auch ohne WoW an, hatte mal geguckt explorer.exe war 2 mal an bin auch der meinung das es am explorer liegt.


----------



## Starfros (30. Januar 2009)

WithU schrieb:


> Hi,
> also mein Problem is das WoW seit heute öfters einfrier dannach kann ich dann aber nix mehr machen, kein alt+f4 oder sonstwas, mir bleibt nur Reset übrig, hab auch schon versucht Addons und Hintergrundprogramme ausgemacht was alles nix hilft!
> Hoffe hier kennt sich jmd aus oder hatte schon das selbe Problem und gemeistert.



Ist das prob nur bei WOW oder auch bei anderen spielen ? 
Sonst mal nachschauen ob Graka Lüfter sauber ist sofern keine wasserkühlung , auch nachschauen ob Lüfter von deiner CPU wirklich auber ist . Meist reicht das schon


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

Wenn dein ganzer Rechner abkackt, würd ich vor allem bei der Servicehotline derer anrufen, die das Ding verkauft haben, bzw. in nem Technikforum nachfragen und nicht alles glauben, was in nem Spieleforum so alles erzählt und vorgeschlagen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladone (31. Januar 2009)

Hi!

Hab heute nochwas entdeckt, ich habe bemerkt das bei den Chars die immer vom Server geschmissen werden der Ping bei 0 liegt, was ist das denn?
Bei meinem anderen Char ist das ganz normal den kann ich auch zocken.


----------



## Paladone (31. Januar 2009)

Der Tipp mit der Netzwerkkarte war der richtige danke, jetzt funzen wohl wieder alle chars zumindest den Main hab ich getestet denke die anderen werden wohl auch funzen!


----------



## Nekramcruun (31. Januar 2009)

ich hatte sowas auch mal....da war der kühler von der grafikkarte kaputt und immer wenn die zu heiss wurde blieb wow hängen.naja wenn du meinst daß du den fehler gefunden hast dann ist das problem ja erledigt.

GZ


----------



## 1220borki (1. Februar 2009)

guck mal ob nach dem neustart im bios die temperatur vom cpu nich vielleicht zu hoch ist!
hatte das auch frueher bei mir war das problem das sich der kuehlkoerper von der northbridge geloest hat u sie deswegen einfach zu heiss war


----------



## Madrake (24. April 2009)

Wie ich das nun gelesen habe, weiß keiner so Recht eine Antwort...

Selbiges Problem, zwar nicht ständig aber kann alle 30 Minuten auftreten.

Entweder mein Charakter fängt sich wieder nach einem 3 - 5 Minuten Lag, oder WoW muss ich über den Taskmanager schließen und Neustarten. Einen kompletten PC Neustart brauchte ich noch nicht. Auch wenn ich alle Addons ausschalte und Hintergrundprogramme (Firefox, Mailprogramm, Virenprogramm (sollte man anlassen ich weiß)...) kommen die Einfrierungen ebenfalls vor.

Zur Hardware, die ist WoW tauglich, sogar besser als vorgegeben.

WIN XP SP3
P4 3 GHz
1 GB RAM
128 MB Grafikkarte


Treiber auf neustem Stand - btw. mit Lotro hab ich keinerlei Probleme das mein Charakter eingefroren wird. Wollte auch mal das neue AddOn testen.


Jedoch bei einem Freund von mir, mit dem ich meist immer hin und wieder spiele, dieser hat Win Vista Dual Core 2... - kA was sonst noch und hat keine Probleme mit dem Eingefrieren. Bisher blieb er davon verschont.


mfg Madrake


----------

